# Why is dbz so underrated?



## funnystory (Sep 19, 2015)

Hardcore anime fans always say this is shit but I find it extremely addicting although it could be the nostalgia.


----------



## Selim873 (Sep 19, 2015)

DBZ is literally the opposite of underrated, although I do know that a lot of hardcore anime fans tend to say that it sucks.  Only because it's immensely popular.


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Sep 19, 2015)

funnystory said:


> Hardcore anime fans always say this is shit but I find it extremely addicting although it could be the nostalgia.


People have a hard time giving something a good rating when it's most likely nostalgia driven especially for younger people who are reviewing something from the 90's. The show is good but with 3 different versions in varying qualities people might have a better experience than others, also it's a shonen so there's that.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 19, 2015)

tbh, i dont know xD DBZ is an anime im always able to watch


----------



## funnystory (Sep 19, 2015)

Xenon Hacks said:


> People have a hard time giving something a good rating when it's most likely nostalgia driven especially for younger people who are reviewing something from the 90's. The show is good but with 3 different versions in varying qualities people might have a better experience than others, also it's a shonen so there's that.



What is shonen? Some people say dbz is for kids but IMO all cartoons are for kids,watching cartoons will be a guilty pleasure no matter what. Then again, I am going of nostalgia I am 20 now and was watching this when I was 4 so it's pretty cool how you can enjoy something so many years after.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

This website gives it a 3.4 thats just ridiculous 

http://anidb.net/perl-bin/animedb.pl?show=anime&aid=1043


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Sep 19, 2015)

funnystory said:


> What is shonen? Some people say dbz is for kids but IMO all cartoons are for kids,watching cartoons will be a guilty pleasure no matter what. Then again, I am going of nostalgia I am 20 now and was watching this when I was 4 so it's pretty cool how you can enjoy something so many years after.


Examples of Shonen would be DBZ, One Piece, Bleach, Fairy Tail, Gintama. Naruto I'm 22 and still watch very recent anime series, always have and always will.

@funnystory Heres a list of good shows ive seen along with there ratings http://myanimelist.net/animelist/Xenon-Hacks?show=0&order=4 (still needs to be cleaned up)


----------



## InsaneNutter (Sep 19, 2015)

I don't watch DBZ or Anime, however quite a few of my good friends love DBZ and have since we were all young. Maybe its a regional thing? DBZ has quite a following around here.


----------



## samiam144 (Sep 19, 2015)

Xenon Hacks said:


> Examples of Shonen would be DBZ, One Piece, Bleach, Fairy Tail, Gintama. Naruto I'm 22 and still watch very recent anime series, always have and always will.
> 
> @funnystory Heres a list of good shows ive seen along with there ratings http://myanimelist.net/animelist/Xenon-Hacks?show=0&order=4 (still needs to be cleaned up)


I'm curious, where and why did you put HxH on hold? Personally it's in my top 3 fav anime lol

Also, I suggest you give JoJo's Bizarre Adventure a try if you haven't, it's pretty cool, especially after season 1!

On topic though, DBZ will always be a favorite due to nostalgia. I never watched Kai yet; maybe younger people don't like that version.


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Sep 19, 2015)

samiam144 said:


> I'm curious, where and why did you put HxH on hold? Personally it's in my top 3 fav anime lol
> 
> Also, I suggest you give JoJo's Bizarre Adventure a try if you haven't, it's pretty cool, especially after season 1!
> 
> On topic though, DBZ will always be a favorite due to nostalgia. I never watched Kai yet; maybe younger people don't like that version.


It seems a little cheesy since hes a kid and from what I understand there are two versions not sure if I should watch both or one since they are long.


----------



## duwen (Sep 19, 2015)

Xenon Hacks said:


> Examples of Shonen would be DBZ, One Piece, Bleach, Fairy Tail, Gintama. Naruto I'm 22 and still watch very recent anime series, always have and always will.
> 
> @funnystory Heres a list of good shows ive seen along with there ratings http://myanimelist.net/animelist/Xenon-Hacks?show=0&order=4 (still needs to be cleaned up)


Shit, I'm 44 and have been watching anime since the 1970's! I still watch current stuff, as well as going back and watching classics.
For me, it's the nostalgia that makes current DBZ poor. Having watched the original run way, way, back before most of it's current fans were even born, it now feels like it's all been seen and done before (which it has). And, tbh, even back then it was never one of my favourite shows - I'd much rather re-watch the entire run of Urusei Yatsura than any DBZ from any era.


----------



## samiam144 (Sep 19, 2015)

Xenon Hacks said:


> It seems a little cheesy since hes a kid and from what I understand there are two versions not sure if I should watch both or one since they are long.


I've only watched the 2011 version, but as another 22 year old I think you'll like it as you watch more of it. I can't remember at what point it got me hooked though.

@duwen I think I'll put Urusei Yatsura on my imaginary watch list lol, looks interesting!


----------



## duwen (Sep 19, 2015)

samiam144 said:


> I've only watched the 2011 version, but as another 22 year old I think you'll like it as you watch more of it. I can't remember at what point it got me hooked though.
> 
> @duwen I think I'll put Urusei Yatsura on my imaginary watch list lol, looks interesting!


I'm not sure how you young'uns would take to it, but it was great for it's time and hugely influential. I can see it's influence on various anime of recent years (Kill la Kill certainly owed something to it).


----------



## Ra1d (Sep 19, 2015)

Xenon Hacks said:


> It seems a little cheesy since hes a kid and from what I understand there are two versions not sure if I should watch both or one since they are long.



Dude I'm 25 and HxH is A MUST WATCH, do not watch the 1999 version it's unfinished and the quality loses to the 2011 one. I've watched both of them and the 2011 > 1999 any-time, this anime is DARK, It starts off as a typical "Hey here's a 12 year old who's bored out of his life so he decided to look for his father who abandoned him and his mother". But it's unlike any other story I've ever seen, watch until the Hunter exam starts, which is around episode 8-9 and you should be hooked by then(Although after the exam things get much more interesting).


----------



## TecXero (Sep 19, 2015)

I was never big on DBZ. I did enjoy the original DB, but it's been years since I've watched it. I am enjoying DBZ Abridged, though.


----------



## LinkMain111 (Sep 19, 2015)

funnystory said:


> Hardcore anime fans always say this is shit but I find it extremely addicting although it could be the nostalgia (*KAPPA)*



FTFY


----------



## ComeTurismO (Sep 19, 2015)

DBZ is loved upon so many people here around my city. Ask them any thing you want, they'll say DILDIL. (DBZ IS LOVE. DBZ IS LIFE.)


----------



## x65943 (Oct 14, 2015)

DBZ is not underrated. If anything DBZ is overrated.


----------



## RustInPeace (Oct 14, 2015)

DBZ may be underrated with hardcore anime fans, but not with me. I love the show, it was my gateway anime show. As a 90s kid from the United States, there really weren't many that would act as that. Pokemon, Sailor Moon, Digimon, few and far between choices at that point. When DBZ hit, anime was invading, especially with Cartoon Network and Toonami coming in. It could be a nostalgia thing, but I did binge watch DB, Z, and GT, the movies, the specials, all in 2012 and some of 2013 as an adult. I had no problem, a lot of fun with that. While I haven't much anime, I still rate DBZ as the best. I'm curious about Attack On Titan, that seems to be a huge show. It seemed like it was DBZ, then Naruto, now Attack On Titan. I'm curious how hardcore anime fans think of the latter two shows. Attack On Titan looks more adult oriented though. I'd watch it, someday.


----------

